# Main > News >  Savage Mojo Maps

## Sapiento

This is a compilation of some of the maps I'm doing at the moment for Savage Mojo. In a few months Savage Mojo will start a weekly series of adventures, Quantum Sliders, with many different settings. 

www.savagemojo.com
www.savagemojo.com/tiki-forums.php
www.twitter.com/savagemojo
www.facebook.com/suzerain.rpg
www.suzerain.info

----------


## Steel General

You are a busy, busy boy!  :Very Happy:

----------


## torstan

Good stuff! Some nice thumbs there.

----------


## Ascension

Sap is the new robo-mapper.  I think he's about due for an oil change, though.   :Smile:

----------


## Sapiento

Thank you, guys!
Yes, much to do, luckily.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Ah, trying to compete with my map output! Good gig you got, congrats, Sapiento.

GP

----------


## Jaxilon

That's cool stuff Sap, nice work and congratulations!

----------

